# Titan HVLP Elite Gun



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I needed a new HVLP gun, picked one up this morning at SW.... in the store I pulled it out of the box. Wow! Nice change (I hope). The check valve is now in the gun itself, rather than the nuisance check valve line. Taking the gun apart is literally a snap, no tools needed to change a needle. You can easily convert it to a top feeder. Im very impressed, lets hope it works good.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

How much did it cost? We bought a Wagner HVLP a couple weeks ago, that was $179.99


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Would it work with the graco 9.5?

I like the overhead adjustment.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> How much did it cost? We bought a Wagner HVLP a couple weeks ago, that was $179.99


Awww come on man! Your rocking a festool with a Wagner! Lol
It was 249 at sw......



matt19422 said:


> Would it work with the graco 9.5?
> 
> I like the overhead adjustment.


All I have is Graco 9.5, I hate the Graco hvlp guns. So I have always used Titan guns on the graco units. You just have to get the cup for the top feeder, I dont think you use the cup it comes with


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Not a bad price at all. I'm actually impressed with the wagner, easy to clean, works fine for now. A Titan is on my wish list.

This year was the year of spending big money. Now next season we will focus on the cheaper items we want/need, Top quality HVLP is next on my lift or maybe alumi pole set up.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I pulled up to the job, the crew had some doors masked out, the unit already to go. I had t try it out, didn't want to stop. One of the guys managed to get the gun from me and told me to go bid something  ha! Loved it!

Sherwin Williams Pro Industrial Semi Gloss..... straight, no extender or water. ..


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> Not a bad price at all. I'm actually impressed with the wagner, easy to clean, works fine for now. A Titan is on my wish list.
> 
> This year was the year of spending big money. Now next season we will focus on the cheaper items we want/need, Top quality HVLP is next on my lift or maybe alumi pole set up.


I understand, just playing around. My next item will be a air assisted sprayer..... im trying to spend money on tools before the tax season.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I think of it as a government stimulus package, spend it before they take it.. :laughing: ll

Look im all giddy.....


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I understand, just playing around. My next item will be a air assisted sprayer..... im trying to spend money on tools before the tax season.


We want one also. We have to be careful of our right off's they might exceed what we made this year, j/k lol.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I understand, just playing around. My next item will be a air assisted sprayer..... im trying to spend money on tools before the tax season.



If you end up buying an AAA, please post pics of that too. I've been shopping for one. I'll put it on my Xmas list again, but Santa glossed right over last years list that had any words with, "air" or "Festool", in em. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have one Gabe, love it. Never did get the gravity cup for it, but still want to. Came with the capspray 115 I bought last year. It did great until my last job and I think one of my guys either stripped out the locking mechanism or the gasket needs replacing. 

Its leaking really bad where the gun screws together. Not bad for a years heavy use with only replacing check valves.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Am I understanding this right, you can just spin the cup around to the top to be a top-feeder?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes it has a locking mechanism with threads. You would have to buy the gravity cup.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

You can also slide the hanging hook off it it getting in the way


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> We want one also. We have to be careful of our right off's they might exceed what we made this year, j/k lol.


I have an air assisted airless, and I don't like it nearly as much as an airless, or and hvlp. I use it primarily for man doors, and garage doors. The only other area it's nice in is covered decks, and low over spray areas. All this is just my opinion, my business partner loves it. He uses it whenever he can, even unnecessarily at times.


ewingpainting.net said:


> I understand, just playing around. My next item will be a air assisted sprayer..... im trying to spend money on tools before the tax season.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Awww come on man! Your rocking a festool with a Wagner! Lol
> It was 249 at sw......
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like a huge improvement over the earlier Titan guns. Our local store supposed carrying them, so when we needed another gun, they sold us a Graco. It's OK, but a lot spendier. Think I'll track down a Titan next time. I just have to plan ahead.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

I've got four of these. Expensive as heck. One for whites, darks, stains and clears. Great guns that clean up in 10 minutes. 

Whenever I get leaks through the join, It's a usually 1 of 3 common causes. Overfilling the cup, dirty gasket, and/or tilting the gun to the right side for too long clogging the check valve. Found this out the hard way when spraying the kicks doing onsite cabinets.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Danahy said:


> I've got four of these. Expensive as heck. One for whites, darks, stains and clears. Great guns that clean up in 10 minutes.
> 
> Whenever I get leaks through the join, It's a usually 1 of 3 common causes. Overfilling the cup, dirty gasket, and/or tilting the gun to the right side for too long clogging the check valve. Found this out the hard way when spraying the kicks doing onsite cabinets.



Well said Danahy
Overfilling cup is a recipe for a mess with this gun. It leads to clogging the check valve when tilting. 

I still haven't changed the cup gasket. Probably should. I like the check valve design on this gun much more than the old style


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Have you guys used this gun with a remote cup?


----------

